# Eye makeup suggestions for navy blue bridesmaids dress



## Spazkatt (Mar 4, 2014)

My best friend since 2nd grade is getting married to my cousin early this summer and I am trying to figure out what to do for eye makeup. I want it to be pretty and subtle, but also match the occasion. Our dresses are navy blue lace and my eyes are an amber brown color, that turns almost hazel when I wear contacts. I was thinking of just doing a neutral eye makeup look that goes with my eye color ,but any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## beautycurator (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow! That is going to be so fun having your best friend be a part of your family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think your idea with neutral tones is a smart one. But you can jazz it up by choosing shades that have some shimmer to them. Maybe you can use neutral browns/bronze for your lid and under your brow, and a maroon or some other pop of color on your crease.

I love the Urban Decay Naked palette... it comes with several different shades to choose from and will give you a couple of bright color choices as well.


----------



## naomi calaghan (Mar 13, 2014)

i think this make up tutrial will help you because it goes with your dress


----------



## Ginanimal (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My best friend since 2nd grade is getting married to my cousin early this summer and I am trying to figure out what to do for eye makeup. I want it to be pretty and subtle, but also match the occasion. Our dresses are navy blue lace and my eyes are an amber brown color, that turns almost hazel when I wear contacts. I was thinking of just doing a neutral eye makeup look that goes with my eye color ,but any suggestions would be appreciated.

I would do a neutral eye in browns like you were planning to. I watched the above video and absolutely love MAC Painterly paint pot now. I would use something like that on the lid with MAC Soft Brown in the crease and a light beige highlighter on the brow bone.

But I would also wear a navy eyeliner with this brown look. I think that would compliment your dress. I don't know exactly what shade your dress is but here are some navy eyeliners to choose from:

http://www.temptalia.com/darknavy-blue-eyeliner-comparisions-dupes


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the fantastic suggestions, I like the neutral colors with a navy liner idea. How similar is the CS Revealed palette to the UD naked palette? I am asking because I have the Revealed palette, Thanks!


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 27, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> My best friend since 2nd grade is getting married to my cousin early this summer and I am trying to figure out what to do for eye makeup. I want it to be pretty and subtle, but also match the occasion. Our dresses are navy blue lace and my eyes are an amber brown color, that turns almost hazel when I wear contacts. I was thinking of just doing a neutral eye makeup look that goes with my eye color ,but any suggestions would be appreciated.


Make your eye look bigger, go for a pencil eyeliner as it tends to be softer. Smudge the line with your finger so that it looks more natural than a straight line.


----------

